# Inline co2



## lil-lynx (24 Dec 2010)

Hello i have just installed a bouy inline co2 diffuser on the outlet of my Tetratec 1200. I was just wondering how do I measure the co2 ?.


----------



## Radik (24 Dec 2010)

Hi, use CO2 drop checker, try Google around or should be also somewhere on forum.


----------



## bazz (25 Dec 2010)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=467

cheers,
bazz!


----------



## lil-lynx (25 Dec 2010)

Thanks much help . Merry Christmas to you  Hope you have an amazing day. !


----------



## scifficus (26 Dec 2010)

Or you can use a PH Controler.     

Sorry for the _quality_ off the picture and the _beautiful_ wire management. After hollydays I will make some arrangements in that mess.


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Dec 2010)

I wouldn't use a ph controller they can cause unstable co2 levels which can induce algae 
Matt


----------



## RudeDogg1 (27 Dec 2010)

+1


----------



## scifficus (31 May 2011)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use a ph controller they can cause unstable co2 levels which can induce algae
> Matt



Sorry, but you're rong. A pH controler maintain a stable level of co2, or in case of changing KH it will be adjusted automaticaly. A continous flow of co2 induce a very high fluctuation day/night. Plants consume co2 in the day and release co2 in the night.

Read more about that.


----------



## niru (31 May 2011)

Hi Scifficus

take a look at this topic:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=824&start=0&hilit=Advice+on+a+ph+controller

Clearly pH controller is not the way to ensure a proper CO2 in the tank.

-niru


----------



## mdhardy01 (31 May 2011)

scifficus said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that a ph controller will only control a stable ph not necessarily a stable co2 content because there are other factors in the tank that can either raise or lower ph ( substrates  / wood ect ) that can leach acids therefore reducing the ph and turning off the co2 when the co2 level isn't optimal 
That is why we use a dc to check co2 levels and not ph controllers 
Even then the best method is to read the tank and inhabitants plants and fish are healthy then co2 is ok fish gasping co2 is too high plants unhealthy and co2 related algae co2 too low
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scifficus (1 Jun 2011)

Yes, I'am well aware of that. But how much can shift the ph in a short period ( 2 to 6 hours ) the humic acids from woods and the rest of chemicals to induce a high fluctuation in co2?

I've done a little experiment, co2 was on direct injection at a 1,5 bbs/s and the controler was only in "measure" mod. The fertilisation metod is daily in a small amount, with the help from tests. Results, the ph oscilate from 6,45 in the mornig to 6,85 at 9 pm when the light turn off. And the visual co2 test show that too. So......

Which way is corect?

SN. Now the rate of co2 is apx 1,8 bbs/s in a 180 liters ( 47 gallons ) aquarium and the time of injection is in the day time half hour on and an hour and half +- 15 min off, in the night is 10-15 min on and apx 2 hours and half off. The visual co2 test show a constant light green. In the test i use the fluid indicator and a 4kh water ( osmose and Baking Soda ).

I have 2 years + in that hobby with a lot of documentation and experimenting, do it with a lot of plants and configurations.


----------

